# new skis for me



## gmcunni (Jan 23, 2009)

i plan to be skiing on new skis next season so i want to get started figuring out the ones i want so i can grab them after this season when pricing starts to drop.

i'm looking for two things from my fellow AZ'ers

1. would love suggestion on particular skis based on the desciption i'm about to provide.
2. would welcome a good internet resource where i can compare and contrast different skis and their specs.

releveant info:
* i'm a 1 ski quiver kind of guy
* currently skiing 2004 volkl 724 pro, 170 cm (115-77-104)
* currently 5' 7"  about 185, low end type III skier
* skiing 50/50 groomers / bumps, hardly ever off-piste but would like to get into it more
* love current ski except for:
things weigh a ton​they don't work well (or i can't make them work well) at lower speeds​have always suspected they might be a bit long for me​
what i'm looking for in next ski:
lighter and better carving.  i've seen reference to "all mountain carvers" as a type of ski and i think that sums up what i want in a "1 ski does it all" quiver.

was also thinking of a slightly wider ski (low 80s) but would need a more exagerated side cut for carving.

any help would be appreciated.

i know and agree with the whole demo thing. i'm going to try and find (plan for) a trip to a mountain on a demo day but i don't see any that line up with my plans for the rest of the season.

thanks,
gary


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 23, 2009)

make the full transition into the C.L.I.T.S. and get a bump ski ;-)


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 23, 2009)

Might look into the Atomic Nomad lineup. Very lite and good edge hold. This is a good site for ski reviews http://www.ski-review.com/ .   I've bought my last three pairs of skis off the internet by reading reviews.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 23, 2009)

Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo,


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 23, 2009)

Just win the comp tomorrow and you win a new pair of skis.:-D

I like the Elan 777 I got a lot better than the AC30 that they replaced. You don't have to fly down the hill with them and I think they are pretty light. If you want to try them out someday let me know.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 23, 2009)

Here's your ski:


Nordica - Hot Rod - Jet Fuel - 170cm 07/08 Skis with NO311 TC XB Adj. Bindings $429 @  http://cgi.ebay.com/Nordica-Hot-Rod...emQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Greg (Jan 23, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo,





andyzee said:


> Here's your ski:



:dunce:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> :dunce:


If your're freakin board wasn't so slow, it would have been one post and included the Atomic Nomad Crimsons as well. But when I tried to edit my post it froze, and I just decided to add a new post. 


Time to get a new ISP, already said, I'll chip in a couple of bucks


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 23, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Here's your ski:
> 
> 
> Nordica - Hot Rod - Jet Fuel - 170cm 07/08 Skis with NO311 TC XB Adj. Bindings $429 @  http://cgi.ebay.com/Nordica-Hot-Rod...emQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262#ebayphotohosting


I just demo'd this ski



RootDKJ said:


> Top Fuel (78 width) - Loved this ski.  Great carving, very stable, feels longer then it really is.
> Jet Fuel (84 width) - 2nd favorite. A very unforgiving ski(in a good way), but the ski felt like it was really working with you to keep you in the right position. If you moved right, the ski rewarded you.
> Hellcat (90 width)  - Not the right ski for a frozen Blue mountain.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 24, 2009)

The Jet Fuel is a nice ski. I ski the Nitrous. Which, IIRC, is the same as the Jet Fuel, but doesn't have the metal in the ski the Jet Fuel has. I heard that metal can make the Jet Fuel a bit stiff for the bumps. But again, I've never skied it so I can say. 

I ski the Nitrous in a 178. I'm 5'-10" and about 155-160lbs. It may be a bit on the longer side, but I'm happy with it. My everyday ski back in the day was a set of Elan Comprex G's in a 200...so these things still look "short" to me. 

When you get moving, these skis rip! They're stable at speed, carve amazingly well and hold a great edge. I took a shot in the dark and ordered these on the interweb last spring...no demo, nothing. If you plan on doing the demo thing, definitely give the Nordicas a test. I always thought of them as a boot maker, but they make some serious skis. 

Keep us posted on what you end up with or demo.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 24, 2009)

Glenn said:


> The Jet Fuel is a nice ski. I ski the Nitrous. Which, IIRC, is the same as the Jet Fuel, but doesn't have the metal in the ski the Jet Fuel has. I heard that metal can make the Jet Fuel a bit stiff for the bumps. But again, I've never skied it so I can say.
> 
> I ski the Nitrous in a 178. I'm 5'-10" and about 155-160lbs. It may be a bit on the longer side, but I'm happy with it. My everyday ski back in the day was a set of Elan Comprex G's in a 200...so these things still look "short" to me.
> 
> ...



You are correct, the Jet fuels are a bit stiff for bumps.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks for the tips. for some reason i'm drawn to the Nordica line.  The afterburner intrigues me. I see that Sugarbush has Nordica in their paid demo pool. I can't seem to find a schedule for Noridca demo trucks in New England.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 26, 2009)

Glenn said:


> The Jet Fuel is a nice ski. I ski the Nitrous. Which, IIRC, is the same as the Jet Fuel, but doesn't have the metal in the ski the Jet Fuel has. I heard that metal can make the Jet Fuel a bit stiff for the bumps. But again, I've never skied it so I can say.
> 
> I ski the Nitrous in a 178. I'm 5'-10" and about 155-160lbs. It may be a bit on the longer side, but I'm happy with it. My everyday ski back in the day was a set of Elan Comprex G's in a 200...so these things still look "short" to me.
> 
> ...



i am on the nitrous as well.  handles speed, bumps, crud, but you can lay off them and cruise as well.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i am on the nitrous as well.  handles speed, bumps, crud, but you can lay off them and cruise as well.



what size you skiing?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 26, 2009)

Doesn't HPD have something to do with Noridica? He can probably hook you up with some demos at Whiteface.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 26, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> what size you skiing?



iirc <160


----------



## Glenn (Jan 26, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i am on the nitrous as well.  handles speed, bumps, crud, but you can lay off them and cruise as well.



I agree. I don't find them bad at low speed at all. 

Yesterday, I had a chance to really open them up on some nice open trails with some fast snow. The edge I can lay with these is amazing. I looked back at the mini trenches these things dug on the snow. Sweet.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 26, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> what size you skiing?



i'm just a little guy.  i have them in 162.  i wouldn't mind letting you take them for spin but they are probably too short for you to give them a serious demo.  let me know..


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i'm just a little guy.  i have them in 162.  i wouldn't mind letting you take them for spin but they are probably too short for you to give them a serious demo.  let me know..



i might take you up on that offer. if i was going to buy sight unseen/untested i'd be torn between the nitrous and the afterburner. i think i'd like to go wider but the nitrous is similar to my current volkl with a more extreme sidecut and i am looking for a little better carving action.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 26, 2009)

Gary..I think you should try a pair of bump skiis......next time we are out I can bring my 1080s and your welcome to try em out


steveo


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Gary..I think you should try a pair of bump skiis......next time we are out I can bring my 1080s and your welcome to try em out
> 
> 
> steveo



Thanks Steve!


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 26, 2009)

The ripper chick from the comp, I think her name was Amanda was selling a new pair of K2 Cabrawlers that were too long for her. She saw that I had a pair and asked if I was looking for another pair or knew someone that wanted them. If your intrested maybe Mondeo could ask about them if he runs into her up at Killington. Or maybe Jarrod could get you her # from the registration form.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 26, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Or maybe Jarrod could get you her # from the registration form.



That might seem kinda stalkerish...  :lol:


----------



## lerops (Jan 26, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i'm just a little guy.  i have them in 162.  i wouldn't mind letting you take them for spin but they are probably too short for you to give them a serious demo.  let me know..


I am also skiing them in 162. I am 5"7' and 145# and recently started thinking whether I got them too short. Probably not, but how do you feel about yours?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 26, 2009)

lerops said:


> I am also skiing them in 162. I am 5"7' and 145# and recently started thinking whether I got them too short. Probably not, but how do you feel about yours?



i am 5'7" but tipping the scales at 205 lb these days.  i would consider myself an upper level intermediate.  i think the length is just right for me.  i am more of a short radius turn kinda guy.  but they feel really stable when i try to arc some big turns.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 26, 2009)

Powbmps has some Rossi bump skis he's looking to unload, and the real bump skis, not their current soft flex all mountains that they call bump skis.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Doesn't HPD have something to do with Noridica? He can probably hook you up with some demos at Whiteface.



Yes, HPD is the Nordica rep up at Whiteface.  He might be able to help locate some demo's elsewhere too..

A few years back the Nordica guys showed up a Sundown on a Tuesday night (During CISC racing) to demo to the racers.  As far as I knew it was totally unadvertised.  I took a couple pairs out since it was free, I liked one pair, but the details escape me now.


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 27, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> thanks for the tips. for some reason i'm drawn to the Nordica line.  The afterburner intrigues me. I see that Sugarbush has Nordica in their paid demo pool. I can't seem to find a schedule for Noridca demo trucks in New England.



Gary, I demoed the Afterburners & really liked them.  They carve well, float pretty well in the pow & crud and are reasonably good in the bumps too.  At your ability level, you should try the Afterburners instead of the Nitrous.  I'm not bad mouthing the Nitrous (or anyone that skis them) because I also liked them when I demoed those a couple of years ago.

The Afterburner is wider than the Nitrous, which would be good for you, but are not as stiff as the Jet Fuels.  Jet Fuels have 2 sheets of metal whereas the Afterburner has carbon layers & no metal, which I prefer.  Since you like to ski bumps, I wouldn't recommend the Jet Fuels as an eastern ski.

I actually recently ordered a new pair of last year's Afterburners (178 cm) & am expecting to get them in the next week or so.  You should definitely check them out.  If we ski together again soon after I get them, I'd be happy to let you try them out.  Even before I read your post about being intrigued by the Afterburners, I was going to suggest them for you.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2009)

madskier6 said:


> The Afterburner is wider than the Nitrous, which would be good for you, but are not as stiff as the Jet Fuels..



that is kind of what i was thinking.. The nitrous is about the same width under foot as my volks but with wider tips/tails.  it would be fun to try those out as i do enjoy trying to carve.  but the ABs looks fun too and i think wider is way i want to go.

i'm in no rush to go off and spend the $$ so i hope to try a few pairs before the end of the season.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 28, 2009)

*....*



gmcunni said:


> ......but the ABs looks fun too and i think wider is way i want to go.........


There will always be days in a season, as in like _right now_, where some width makes the traveling more fun...8)


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 4, 2009)

so the other day @ magic i got a chance, thanks to Brian and Greg, to try out some new to me skis.   First i took a run on Dynastar Legend 8000s in a 172 length.  Very lively, easy to turn and i felt much lighter on my feet.  took a run down some powder bumps and they served me well.  then tried some Volkl G4 in 178cm.  probably too long for me but i was really interested to try something in a mid-80 waist and @ 84 these were perfect.  At first i didn't like them, felt like i had logs on my feet but once i got going on some pitch they really surprised me.  probably due to the conditions  @ magic that day but they really handled the dense snow, much better than my volkl 724 pros.  I didn't notice the extra length too much (but only had them on for 1 run).  Once i got a feel for them i even got them turning pretty well on the groomed runout at the bottom of the run.

So i thought i could make it through the rest of this season on my old 724s but now i hate them and want something new NOW!


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 5, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> thanks for the tips. for some reason i'm drawn to the Nordica line.  The afterburner intrigues me. I see that Sugarbush has Nordica in their paid demo pool. I can't seem to find a schedule for Noridca demo trucks in New England.



If you are interested in a demo of the Nordica line and want to give them a day all over a mountain check out Alpine Options on the Access Road to Sugarbush


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2009)

WWF-VT said:


> If you are interested in a demo of the Nordica line and want to give them a day all over a mountain check out Alpine Options on the Access Road to Sugarbush



thanks. Will do. my son has a free sugarbush pass and were planning a trip up that way in march.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 5, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> So i thought i could make it through the rest of this season on my old 724s but now i hate them and want something new NOW!



Definitely get the new skis now so you can ski them the rest of the season..it would be torture to buy them in the summer and stare at them till the start of the next season..I'm sure there are good deals online..


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 7, 2009)

Here you go Gary
http://forums.alpinezone.com/48685-dynastar-legend-8000-fluid-all-mountain-ski-px12.html#post387501


----------



## Greg (Feb 7, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Here you go Gary
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/48685-dynastar-legend-8000-fluid-all-mountain-ski-px12.html#post387501



I saw that. Killer deal. The two 170 lengths were sold out by the time I saw it though.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 7, 2009)

If you want them, keep an eye on the site, I noticed recently they keep putting the the same items up throughout the day and replenishing the sizes


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 7, 2009)

If I didn't need new boots I would pick up a pair of those


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 7, 2009)

so very tempted  . . .


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 7, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> so very tempted  . . .



They are back up and they have 172 and 178 lengths:grin:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 7, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> They are back up and they have 172 and 178 lengths:grin:



i am trying to hold out until i demo a few more pairs.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i am trying to hold out until i demo a few more pairs.



Wuss


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 12, 2009)

Should of bought the last time they were up, on Tramdock right now for $410


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2009)

ok, not sure i'm going to make it to next week's demo @ okemo. not that i won't be there but the skis i've been looking for are dropping in price and i just got a 10% off coupon from paypal.  if i order now i can probably take them with me to VT next weekend..  i was trying to do the demo thing, it makes sense... but i've never done it before and have had good luck.. i buy a ski that has the properties i want (or is designed for the level/type of skiing i aspire to) and i've heard a few people rave about this ski/brand.


----------



## Greg (Mar 4, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> ok, not sure i'm going to make it to next week's demo @ okemo. not that i won't be there but the skis i've been looking for are dropping in price and i just got a 10% off coupon from paypal.  if i order now i can probably take them with me to VT next weekend..  i was trying to do the demo thing, it makes sense... but i've never done it before and have had good luck.. i buy a ski that has the properties i want (or is designed for the level/type of skiing i aspire to) and i've heard a few people rave about this ski/brand.



I'll say it now: Demoing skis is overrated. For one, it's difficult to find the exact ski you want to demo. Secondly, being fortunate enough to demo the ski on the particular conditions you intend to ski it on most is rare. For example, if you were planning to demo a powder ski, you would want to do it on a powder day, right? Well, how many of us on a powder day are going to fiddle around with getting set up with a demo? Powder days for me are rare enough and when I score one I'm hard charging. Bump skis? Nope. Never going to be able to demo those. I think the only ski type where you can expect consistent conditions to try them out are carving type skis, or all mountains that are considered 50%+ on piste.

I've never actually demoed a ski that I ended up buying. I've demoed a ski, of which I've bought its successor though. I've found that reviews online have set a pretty solid expectation for a ski that I've been interested in and eventually acquired. If a ski gets overwhelming positive reviews, more than likely you're going to be satisifed with its performance. Or perhaps I'm just not good enough to be know the difference... :razz:


----------



## Greg (Mar 4, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> so the other day @ magic i got a chance, thanks to Brian and Greg, to try out some new to me skis.   First i took a run on Dynastar Legend 8000s in a 172 length.  Very lively, easy to turn and i felt much lighter on my feet.  took a run down some powder bumps and they served me well.



It just occurred to me after re-reading this thread, that you should probably give my Cabrawlers a try too. Hit me up next time we're skiing together at Sundown. I really believe that with your tight stance, you might like a bump ski.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2009)

DONE!  ordered them.  shop is in MA, they said they'll ship tomorrow (thurs) and i'll likely have Friday.  i'll be skiing them this weekend!  woo hoo!!

i figure this way i'll get some practice in on them before B or B on the 22nd.


----------



## Greg (Mar 4, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> DONE!  ordered them.  shop is in MA, they said they'll ship tomorrow (thurs) and i'll likely have Friday.  i'll be skiing them this weekend!  woo hoo!!
> 
> i figure this way i'll get some practice in on them before B or B on the 22nd.



What did you get?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> What did you get?



2009 nordica afterburners


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 4, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> 2009 nordica afterburners



Sounds like you made a good choice. From reading reviews on them, if you don't like them you will be the first


----------



## Greg (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats Gary! Enjoy them.


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 5, 2009)

That great, Gary.  A great ski - you will enjoy them.  I really like mine.  Congrats.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 5, 2009)

madskier6 said:


> That great, Gary.  A great ski - you will enjoy them.  I really like mine.  Congrats.



no pressure but i put a lot of weight on your positive review. if i don't like them i'll be blaming you!!!   ;-)


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 5, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> no pressure but i put a lot of weight on your positive review. if i don't like them i'll be blaming you!!!   ;-)



No problem.  I'll take the heat for that.  I think my exposure is minimal since these are great skis that other people have raved about as well.  Based on what you described you were looking for, the ABs seemed like the right fit.  You also came to that conclusion on your own.  Enjoy!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 5, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> no pressure but i put a lot of weight on your positive review. if i don't like them i'll be blaming you!!!   ;-)





madskier6 said:


> No problem.  I'll take the heat for that.  I think my exposure is minimal since these are great skis that other people have raved about as well.  Based on what you described you were looking for, the ABs seemed like the right fit.  You also came to that conclusion on your own.  Enjoy!



madskier's review on the Gotamas was spot on.  Man knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 5, 2009)

Enjoy the new boards Gary!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 5, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> madskier's review on the Gotamas was spot on.  Man knows what he's talking about.



good to know, after seeing you on the G's the other night i started thinking about adding a pair next year..


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 5, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> good to know, after seeing you on the G's the other night i started thinking about adding a pair next year..



super fun ski.  time to put them on the shelf until the next storm.  the part is in for my nordicas so i can pick them up today or tomorrow.


----------

